# Backing tracks



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Anyone know of any backing tracks on YouTube that provide backing tracks complete with chord progressions?


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

There a practice tracks but actual songs, I dont think so. Unfortunately guitarbackingtracks.com is offline which is a real shame, that was a great database of tracks. Songsterr is still online but the new format sucks - the original had multiple choices for songs and often there were better TABs.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

I made this backing track with chords  









Made a Jam Track/Backing Track in A minor/C Major


Hey everyone! I wanted to share a backing track I made while I was practicing triads and what not. Kinda Bonamassa and Doyle Bramhall II inspired :) Chords are A section: | Dmin | Amin | C | F, G | B section: | F | G | C | C/B | | F | G | C, C\B | climb up from F to A | I'd love to know...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Honeybee124 (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 2112 (Dec 30, 2020)

these are my favorite...great sounding, the chord progression is shown and the upcoming chord is show too...
Elevated Jam Tracks


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqAZJmEC2-C9roOB4vgzROA


----------

